# Possible Bosch Driver/Impact deal



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lowes is clearancing out this model Bosch CLPK23-180 kit for $31.64 in some areas of the country. Best way to get this deal is to check your local Lowes inventory, best not to call as the employess weill snatch them up. Heres a pic of a receipt showin the lower price http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o149/loaded321/ead4964a.jpg, and another of the item itself, http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o149/loaded321/eafe85d3.jpg, I would suggest if they only have a display and 1 other in inventory offer to purchase both and get a great deal, Good luck,Tommy


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Got the last 2 in Cartersville,Ga,


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the mornin crowd


----------

